# Stacking???!



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

ummmm this may sound dumb, but what does it mean when someone refers to stacking there pit?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, I am not trying to refer you anywhere but since it is really hard for me to explain I figured I could show you a thread that had stacking pretty well explained and some great pictures. 

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9917-stacking.html


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

AWSOME! lol thank you so much


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

No problem.  I hope that atleast helped out enough.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

how would you teach this i've always wondered and i didnt know it was called stacking


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

To start teaching a dog you want him/her to stack, you usually 
-first just teach a stand command
-then a stand/stay

I prefer free stacking which means the dog stays in the natural stand, but part of stacking can also mean you are manipulating the dog into the exact position to show them off the best you can.... though this is also done to try and hide some faults/imperfections. 

Most dog with great structure needs very little if any hands on manipulation IMO once they knwo what you expect of them since the stack in all essence is suppose to be how they naturally stand.

A good judge however will pick up on that and see them any way when a dog is moved around the ring


----------

